
Has the key to a coronavirus vaccine been staring us in the face for a century? - g42gregory
https://www.euronews.com/2020/04/06/has-the-key-to-a-coronoavirus-vaccine-been-staring-us-in-the-face-for-a-century
======
robocat
It’s odd watching the news about BCG spread, because the actual paper looks
fairly weak to me:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.24.20042937v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.24.20042937v1)

But I guess lots of medical science is messy... Disclaimer: I’m an armchair
scientist with a passing interest in biology.

------
giardini
The article opens by stating: "Spain had almost 11,000 deaths from the
coronavirus pandemic while Portugal’s death toll barely exceeds 200." My first
thought was "Port wine!"

Life should be so easy! The true topic is the BCG vaccine and that "COVID-19
is less severe in countries using the BCG vaccine".

Another interesting hypothesis, that "COVID-19 is where Malaria is not" is
provided by the complementary nature of the maps of (countries using
antimalarials) vs (countries with COVID-19):

"Delingpole: Chloroquine/Malaria/Coronavirus – ‘Stunning’ Correlation
Claimed":

[https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/03/20/delingpole-
chl...](https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2020/03/20/delingpole-chloroquine-
malaria-coronavirus-stunning-correlation-claimed/)

